# Opnion Poll: What is your favorite speaker? Vote for the Best Speaker of 2013.



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

A lot of great brands are not represented. _What brand listed above do you prefer? What brand that isn't listed would you nominate?_


Who will it be:


Anthony Gallo
Kef
Klipsch
Paradigm
RBH

All are very good contenders. Cast your ballot


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm disappointed Bowers and Wilkins didn't make the cut. I figured their MM-1 and Ipod docks would have been enough to have garnered enough mass market attention (via Apple) to have earned a spot on this list. 

Of all the nominees, Paradigm gets my vote for consistently delivering great value. High end, well engineered speakers at mass market working mans prices.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

That poll is a joke right? The only name on that list I would consider is KEF. As for Klipsch; I've never heard a Klipsch speakers I could listen to for more than 30 seconds. 

At least the other candidates aren't offensive to my hearing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

JoeESP9, I agree that the poll is not very useful, considering the limited number of choices and the selections that have been included. It is not, however, necessary to demean products that many people find appealing. We can discuss what we like and don't like without the hyperbole.

Start a thread talking about what you like about your preferred speakers, or even what you don't like about Klipsch or others. You are welcome to your opinion but it can be communicated in a more respectful manner.

I am not a fan of Klipsch sound myself, but I fully understand its appeal and respect the choice of those who prefer it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Klipsch really built a name for them selves with the Promedia line. Ask anyone on a computer forum what they prefer and its typically going to be in this order- 
*A:* Klipsch
*B:* Logitech
*C:* Bose

I always felt any of those brands best computer (marketed) speakers failed in comparison to a set of $99 M-Audio monitors which were usually cheaper than the rest. If it weren't for the Promedia that got so much press from tech review 10 years ago, they would probably be just another speaker company few outside this forum have heard of.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Actually, Klipsch built its reputation over many decades building efficient speakers that have an impressive and large sound. I may not be to the liking of many purists, but for what they are, they do it well in most cases. I have not followed their products recently, but there are still lots of people that like what they do.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Actually, Klipsch built its reputation over many decades building efficient speakers that have an impressive and large sound. I may not be to the liking of many purists, but for what they are, they do it well in most cases. I have not followed their products recently, but there are still lots of people that like what they do.


No argument there. 

I've heard the new Palladium P-39F as well as the smaller P-38F P-37F speakers are a real treat to listen to, but I personally haven't had the opportunity to hear them. I remember having a set of original LaScala's at our schools dance hall, kids were selected to dj and it didn't take much power to make them scream. I've since heard they've gotten rid of them. Granted I may not be a big Klipsch fan; but I'm slightly disappointed I wasn't there to buy them. Perhaps its just a bit of nostalgia..

http://www.klipsch.com/floorstanding-speakers?o=rprice


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I remember building some incredible sound systems for clubs and band PA with those and with Klipschorns back in the 70s and 80s. Regardless of what you think of their sound, 105 dB sensitivity is impressive.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I remember building some incredible sound systems for clubs and band PA with those and with Klipschorns back in the 70s and 80s. Regardless of what you think of their sound, 105 dB sensitivity is impressive.


Martin Logan Montis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... that poll is really irrelevant to what the best speakers are... and I would consider it useless. I assume Robert is the one who asked for nominations, which I am sure most of what he got was from people who owned the brand they nominated. Then I suppose Robert decided which of those should be in the top five. No qualifications or reasoning behind why he chose what he chose. Either way, I don't see any of those five actually making the top five best in the world. I agree that it is likely KEF or Klipsch at the top of those. Personally I like Klipsch and there are many enthusiasts who believe the best speakers ever made were the RF-7 Klipsch. Klipsch is generally a love/hate type of speaker.

I think we should start our own poll, although I am not sure how we would qualify the nominees, other than take the top 10 nominated and then have a vote off. I think with nominations we would ask the person nominating the speakers to tell us why they believe it is the best. I don't know ... seems like a seriously difficult task to come up with the real winner. And I am not so sure it would be a brand instead of a specific speaker model of a brand.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> JoeESP9, I agree that the poll is not very useful, considering the limited number of choices and the selections that have been included. It is not, however, necessary to demean products that many people find appealing. We can discuss what we like and don't like without the hyperbole.


Besides, those are manufacturers, not speakers.


----------



## denydog (Dec 20, 2008)

This could be a very long list if all contenders are considered.

I'd have to nominate the new Revel Performa3 F208 3-way floorstanders with dual 8" woofers. I've had a demo pair in my room for a month. Great looking, and fantastic sound at a price that is arguably lower than the older Performa2 line.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I could not nominate any speakers because I have not even began to hear all of the ones I would _*think*_ to be among the best. I would want to hear speakers from Legacy, Wilson, Martin Logan, Magnepan, Eminent, Revel, Focal, JBL... this list could on and on and on. I could name over 3 dozen that I would want to listen to before even considering a nomination. Then I think I would have to hear them all in the same room with the same setup to qualify the differences in a fair and reasonable way. 

Of course, I could come up with a nomination from what I have heard. That would not necessarily qualify them to be the best, but simply the best I have heard, whether in my home, a friends home or at a show.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very entertaining and interesting thread already. People become quite passionate in their for or against views on speakers. This thread has just begun and already we have a moderator stepping in drawing boundaries. Subscribed.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I could not nominate any speakers because I have not even began to hear all of the ones I would _*think*_ to be among the best. I would want to hear speakers from Legacy, Wilson, Martin Logan, Magnepan, Eminent, Revel, Focal, JBL... this list could on and on and on. I could name over 3 dozen that I would want to listen to before even considering a nomination. Then I think I would have to hear them all in the same room with the same setup to qualify the differences in a fair and reasonable way.
> 
> Of course, I could come up with a nomination from what I have heard. That would not necessarily qualify them to be the best, but simply the best I have heard, whether in my home, a friends home or at a show.


A couple of ideas:


Start a thread. 
Have users nominate their favorite two brands.
Take a tally.
Then find the top 10 most mentioned brands. 
The top 10 brands flagship speakers could be all gathered in one room for a big user meetup; where we all blindly judge a winner with the speakers concealed behind a acoustically transparent curtain. 
Encourage People to show up with some epic HTS giveaways and door prizes; as well as a reader swap meet. 

(its a long shot)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A good idea although I foresee a problem gathering the flagship speakers for the top ten nominated. We could start by asking Joe to bring those Focals back from Axpona.


----------



## denydog (Dec 20, 2008)

I nominated my current favorite speaker, and I think it could also be in the running for best new 2013 all around speaker. I do not think it is the best sounding speaker available. From what I've listened to, that would be Wilson's Alexia.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We may need to start taking donations now so that we can purchase the speakers that we can't get donated. And I would obviously get to keep my pick of the nominees... you know... the winning speakers.

I think Joe could manage the Focals with no problem. Those were pretty inexpensive for what will probably be in the running.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Really? $190,000 and you think that will be on the low end of the nominated speakers! Can't we just use your finance company to purchase the top ten and then you can keep the winner. The other 9 pairs can be an annual grand speaker giveaway!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe joe can get a good price on the focals. After all they are a demo unit.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

Perhaps the title of “What is your favorite speaker? Vote for the Best Speaker of 2013” should have been just “*Opnion Poll: What is your favorite speaker?*” My favorite might not be the Best.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Everybody will in general like what they have. Price makes a difference as well. 


One may wish for Wilson's but have settled for Bose.

Tough issue to assess.

Joel


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Could wanting Wilson's and having to settle for Bose be considered punishment or even torture?:R


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

leej said:


> Perhaps the title of “What is your favorite speaker? Vote for the Best Speaker of 2013” should have been just “*Opnion Poll: What is your favorite speaker?*” My favorite might not be the Best.


That shouldn't matter. Tell us anyhow. Magnavox is a perfectly acceptable reply.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The title should actually read "Tell us your favorite speaker that you've actually heard." I really doubt many people have actually listened to that many high end speakers.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

8086 said:


> That shouldn't matter. Tell us anyhow. Magnavox is a perfectly acceptable reply.


B&W


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Martin Logan


Old B&W. circa 1981 (801)

New martin Logan. E.g. CLX, Montis , Stage X


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Paradigm Signature S8's would get my vote of the speakers I've actually heard personally. For HT use I would also include Klipsch RF-82 II and RF-7 II's.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It is only early March and I still have a lot of speakers to hear!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Paradigm Signature S8's would get my vote of the speakers I've actually heard personally. For HT use I would also include Klipsch RF-82 II and RF-7 II's.


I have too, both at someones home and quite a few times at a dealer. Every encounter with them leaves you walking away happy. 



tesseract said:


> It is only early March and I still have a lot of speakers to hear!



I think the award works much like Motor Trends ____ of the year award. 2013 is selected from the innovations and offerings of 2012.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Heard a lot of really great speakers this past weekend and it is hard to choose just one. If I did, the ones that I would choose would be the VR-100SX universe system.


----------

